# Strauss + Mozart: A Recital Coming Up Near Me



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"The musical depth and intensity of the Orchestra is on full display in this program. Strauss’ Metamorphosen, featuring 23 solo string performers in an outpouring of tragic emotion, is considered a masterpiece of the string repertoire written toward the end of the composer’s life. Mozart’s deeply personal Gran Partita is a magnum opus showcasing a dozen wind instruments."

I haven't heard either pieces, so I'll take a listen after I finish up Figaro and see what I think. Would you all go?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why not, good music and a night out, other choice stay in and doing nothing.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Definitely, I'd go. It's a very interesting programme, two very different works...


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Two great works! Go for it. Mozart's wind serenades were one of my greatest discoveries after I got off the beaten track, ditto for the Strauss. I like Schneider with the Wind Soloists of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe in the Mozart. For Metamorphosen, I like Karajan/BPO/69.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I assumed this was Johann Strauss, I hadn't heard of Richard Strauss!


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Metamorphosen is an absolutely stunning work, worth it just for that.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Metamorphosen is for sure a great work from the great R. Strauss! but it might not appeal to you at first hearing if you are not familiar with Strauss work. I came to love this work after a few listens. Of course, Mozart's Grand Partita is also worth the ticket. i'd definitely go.

And by the way, Captain, I bet you have heard some music from R. Strauss.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Gran Partita, Nederlands Blazers Ensemble, live
Whilst the Strauss piece is great, this is also stunning.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just bought a ticket for the 3/24/18 showing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just bought a ticket for the 3/24/18 showing!


That's the spirit, I am sure you have will have a great concert.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I assumed this was Johann Strauss, I hadn't heard of Richard Strauss!


You'd probably know this by him - 



 - a brilliant rendition imho.

The _Metamorphosen_ quotes Beethoven's Eroica (the funeral march) and laments the bombing of Germany during the second world war.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

janxharris said:


> You'd probably know this by him -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, of course I know this.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My Grandma will be attending this performance with me!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My Grandma will be attending this performance with me!


That is sweet min are living to far away and to old also.
The parents and the in-laws are going regular with us.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tonight is the night of the show! I'm going with my dad instead of my grandma now, she wasn't feeling well last minute.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Tonight is the night of the show! I'm going with my dad instead of my grandma now, she wasn't feeling well last minute.


Hope you had a great time,please let us know.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Hope you had a great time,please let us know.


It was amazing! I was front row and that made a huge difference. The conductor stated they hadn't played the Mozart piece for 85 years and repeated a slow movement from it as an encore.

This was really my favorite show since I started going to classical shows again.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It was amazing! I was front row and that made a huge difference. The conductor stated they hadn't played the Mozart piece for 85 years and repeated a slow movement from it as an encore..


Was it this?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kieran said:


> Was it this?


Certainly !


----------

